# Cockapoos high maintenance or low?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Somebody asked me this question recently. I replied that they were low maintenance. My daughter having looked after my two while we were on holiday thinks they are high maintenance! Which do others think and why?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I think their coats 'can' be high maintenance but everything else about them is low maintenance, ie. around the house, on walks, training. Also the time we spend grooming probably equates to the time we would spend hoovering if we had a dog that shed a lot 😄😄


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm - depends on dogs I think, def high maintenance coats (think labrador, wash and go!), unless very short coats, I would explain that they are definitely a dog that will be a member of the family not 'just a dog' (ok, I know none of them are really), I think a lot must depend on the owners though, of time with Dudley has a lot of my time, some people may see that as being high maintenance but that is my choice.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it depends on the owner....Lady seems like high maintenance to alot of my family, because we will leave an event early to get home to her, as I dont like her left for too long, I have her on a more expensive food because I dont like what goes into the cheap ones, she has lots of toys, because I like to buy them, but on the surface my family...or rather my husbands family, thinks she is very high maintenance...but I dont. she goes where I go, she sleeps when I want to just sit and chill, she is happy to go on adventures. 
I guess that doestn really answer the question...sorry.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say high maintenance especially the coat. Molly is super needy and whines a lot if I am in another room and follows me everywhere. I think some people would be annoyed by that but I love her


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think they are medium. Their coats need attention, but they can be chilled if you feel lazy or go for ages if you feel active. What they need is to be with you then they are ultra happy. Keep their coats short and they are really quite easy.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller is now 3 and a half and very low maintenance!!! Have come to an understanding on the coat and he is Mr Chilled, doesn't even want to play with other dogs anymore.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle is nearly 14 months and I would say is now low maintenance. I keep her coat medium length and its curly and easy to groom. She is very friendly and gets on with all the dogs in the field we go to, her recall is now A1 (finally!) And at home she is very chilled out, she also knows that my partner has limited ability and adapts according around him (cleaved girl  that said she does have a couple of annoying points but nothing that puts her into a high maintenance slot. She has definitely got easier over the last couple of months.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The coat is high maintenance unless you keep it short. Of course every dog is individual any way. Of my two I'd say Roo is more high maintenance than Obi but she is also a year younger.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would say low! I don't find any of it high maintenance although my friends and family would say different!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i say low .ginger has a short very curly coat and has very Lilllie knots in it .only her ears have long straight hair which knot a lot but other then that no problem ,and she doesn't shed at all ever.,but she stands behind me when i'm cooking and cries to get what ever i'm cutting up .i have not found any thing she don't like to eat. Haaaaa Haaaaa


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I think they are low. We have a routine of when we get up, play time of in at home, gets right into the car to go to daycare without fuss, eats without much fuss too. I keep their coats short so that helps on the groom. They are fast learners and makes life fun. I don't even mind the whining/crying as I shower or use the bathroom. 

Now my dad who watched them for 5 days while I was gone thought they were incredibly high maintenance. So much so that he even took them to daycare on the weekends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with everyone's comments especially Skysedog's-

"I think their coats 'can' be high maintenance but everything else about them is low maintenance, ie. around the house, on walks, training."

For example mine will sit very quietly under the table at a dog-friendly pub waiting patiently for their walk, just content to be close to me. Other dogs I have noticed will bark and twist their leads around the table leg! 

I find cockapoos are an interesting combination of being placid and excitable and I really don't find them high maintenance.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

ooohhh a tough one, like most i think a bit of both, Arthur can be ridiculously chilled out and then have high maintenance diva issues!! 
Dont shout - but summer is nearly over and winter is on its way (  sorry) and I for one have seriously enjoyed not having to clean feet and bellies after every walk, or being on constant vigil to divert him from large mud baths which are a favourite (esp with the special added ingredient of fox poo!!). His barking in the house can get annoying, but is slowly getting better with training. Other than that he is a chilled out all round good boy and he likes nothing better than to be around us, totally loyal and a proper family member <3! 
All dogs have their moments I suppose it depends on what you class as high maintenance. 
Meg however maybe a different story - jury is out on the whirling dervish :devil:!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I say low maintenance but thats from my own personal experience. Everybody has their own thoughts and opinions but having had other types of breeds my Millie is very chilled. Yes she follows me everywhere but i love her too bits. I get millie groomed approx every 4-6weeks. The only nightmare i have is when we go walking somewhere muddy shes filthy and because of her coat she needs a shower!!! But i could say the same for my kids lol..... 

Still say low maintenance  best choice ever choosing a cockapoo


----------

